# Der König der Löwen: Die ersten Reaktionen von der Premiere



## AndreLinken (10. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der König der Löwen: Die ersten Reaktionen von der Premiere* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Der König der Löwen: Die ersten Reaktionen von der Premiere*


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Juli 2019)

"Live-Action-Verfilmung"
Unter wie vielen News zu dem Animationsfilm(!) wurde jetzt schon gesagt, dass es KEINE Live-Action-Verfilmung ist? Ihr seid echt lernresistent.


----------



## LOX-TT (10. Juli 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> "Live-Action-Verfilmung"
> Unter wie vielen News zu dem Animationsfilm(!) wurde jetzt schon gesagt, dass es KEINE Live-Action-Verfilmung ist? Ihr seid echt lernresistent.



Wo liegt das Problem? Es weiß doch jeder was gemeint ist


----------



## Loosa (10. Juli 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> "Live-Action-Verfilmung"
> Unter wie vielen News zu dem Animationsfilm(!) wurde jetzt schon gesagt, dass es KEINE Live-Action-Verfilmung ist?



Die der Regisseur allerdings selber so nennt. 
Das passt schon irgendwie. Schließlich wurde es nicht (nur) traditionell animiert, sondern mit Hilfe von VR/AR und Motion Capture live gefilmt. Da verschwimmen die Grenzen, beziehungsweise greifen die bisherigen Begriffe eben nicht mehr. Zumal auch bei (Action-)Filmen mit realen Schauspielern oft kaum noch sonst etwas anderes real ist.

How Jon Favreau Directed The Lion King Inside a Video Game

Oder auch Disney selbst: _"Disney und Jon Favreau bringen am 17. Juli die neue Realverfilmung in die Kinos."_


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Juli 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Wo liegt das Problem? Es weiß doch jeder was gemeint ist





Loosa schrieb:


> Die der Regisseur allerdings selber so nennt.
> Das passt schon irgendwie. Schließlich wurde es nicht (nur) traditionell animiert, sondern mit Hilfe von VR/AR und Motion Capture live gefilmt. Da verschwimmen die Grenzen, beziehungsweise greifen die bisherigen Begriffe eben nicht mehr. Zumal auch bei (Action-)Filmen mit realen Schauspielern oft kaum noch sonst etwas anderes real ist.
> 
> How Jon Favreau Directed The Lion King Inside a Video Game
> ...



Praktisch alle CGI Filme werden mit Motion Capturing erst real gefilmt. Das macht aber einen Film wie Final Fantasy Advent Children oder ein Spiel wie Heavy Rain noch lange nicht zu "Live Action". Live Action bedeutet, dass echte Schauspieler zu sehen sind und keine gemalte Grafik.


----------



## Enisra (10. Juli 2019)

naja, was will man am Ende erwarten, das Original war gut, klar dass die Leute den gleichen Film nicht schlecht finden
ich meine das einzige was man jetzt sagen kann ist, dass die halt irgendwo unnötig sind, aber irgendwo, wenn man das von der Gamerseite sieht ist das jetzt auch nicht unbedingt was anderes als wie ein HD Remake wie jetzt die beiden kommenden FF7 und AoE2


----------



## Loosa (10. Juli 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Live Action bedeutet, dass echte Schauspieler zu sehen sind und keine gemalte Grafik.



Das ist nicht zwingend das Unterscheidungskriterium. Live-Action bezieht sich hier auf die Art des Filmschaffens. Dass es eben nicht einfach von Animatoren am Computer erstellt wurde. Der Regisseur konnte mit Hilfe von VR, Motioncontrol Kameras, Motioncapture  und Echtzeitengine "filmen" wie er es traditionell auch tun würde. So sieht er auf seinem Monitor schon während des Drehs wie der gesamte Schuss, inklusive Umgebung, aussehen wird. Das ist näher dran am klassischen Filmdreh - und verwischt dadurch die Grenzen.

Mit Echtzeit-Vorvisualisierungen, schon während der Aufnahme, arbeiten immer mehr Studios. Ein Bereich wo sich VR (beziehungsweise XR für cross reality) wirklich durchzusetzen scheint.


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Juli 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Das ist nicht zwingend das Unterscheidungskriterium. Live-Action bezieht sich hier auf die Art des Filmschaffens. Dass es eben nicht einfach von Animatoren am Computer erstellt wurde. Der Regisseur konnte mit Hilfe von VR, Motioncontrol Kameras, Motioncapture  und Echtzeitengine "filmen" wie er es traditionell auch tun würde. So sieht er auf seinem Monitor schon während des Drehs wie der gesamte Schuss, inklusive Umgebung, aussehen wird. Das ist näher dran am klassischen Filmdreh - und verwischt dadurch die Grenzen.
> 
> Mit Echtzeit-Vorvisualisierungen, schon während der Aufnahme, arbeiten immer mehr Studios. Ein Bereich wo sich VR (beziehungsweise XR für cross reality) wirklich durchzusetzen scheint.



Auch Zeichentrickfilme setzen immer mehr solche Technologien ein. Wie gesagt, das macht das lange nicht zu "Live Action". Live Action, in diesem Fall, bedeutet, da sind echte Tiere auf der Leinwand zu sehen, und das ist nicht der Fall.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (10. Juli 2019)

Überhaupt, was will uns das sagen ?

Jeder mitteilungsbedürftige Selbstdarsteller der geladenen Gästen postet natürlich um zu zeigen:
"Ich bin wichtig, denn ich war dabei"
und inhaltlich mit dem Hintergedanken, dass er auch nächstes mal mit dabei sein will !

Insofern kaum überraschend, vollkommen unabhängig von der wirklichen "Qualität"


----------



## Loosa (10. Juli 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Auch Zeichentrickfilme setzen immer mehr solche Technologien ein.



Zeichentrick gibt's leider nicht mehr.  
Das hatte ich sogar noch ganz klassisch gelernt. Stift auf Papier am Lichttisch. 




> Live Action, in diesem Fall, bedeutet, da sind echte Tiere auf der Leinwand zu sehen, und das ist nicht der Fall.



Ich verstehe schon was du meinst. Und das mag deine Definition sein und bleiben. Ist ja auch was dran.
Aber wenn der Regisseur, der Produzent und das Filmstudio(*) es als Live-Action bezeichnen würde ich das erstmal so übernehmen. Und auch in der Berichterstattung nichts anderes erwarten.

(*) auch wenn Wiki etwas anderes schreibt, aber auf der aktuellen Website von Disney steht es genau so in der Beschreibung.

Die Branche mag bei der Frage zwar durchaus gespalten sein, aber die Definition der Academy of Motion Picture trifft es nunmal auch nicht zu 100%.


> An animated feature film is defined as a motion picture with a running time of more than 40 minutes,* in which movement and characters’ performances are created using a frame-by-frame technique*. Motion capture by itself is not an animation technique. In addition, a significant number of the major characters must be animated, and animation must figure in no less than 75 percent of the picture’s running time.



Die Bewegung wird nicht Bild für Bild erstellt, sondern wie mit einer echten Kamera in Echtzeit.
Wie Favreau es beschreibt, es ist eine Mischung verschiedener Techniken. Weder klassische Animation noch Realfilm.

Aber die offizielle Definition ist eh veraltet, denn _kein_ Animationsfilm entsteht noch Frame für Frame. Und falls man das nur auf die Renderings beziehen will, müsste es der Druck von Filmnegativen auch sein.


----------

